# Bowler hydraulic conversion



## 64highboy (Oct 13, 2018)

Has anyone else on the forum used a bowler hydraulic clutch conversion on a 67 gto. Bolts up very nice. Rod doesn’t line up with the pedal and the instructions show a different style of pedal. I already returned a McLeod setup that wasn’t even close to fitting and it comes with the same pedal that they show in the bowler instructions. The picture they show is a 1968 elcamino pedal assembly and being that I just did the McLeod swap in my elcamino I know the 68 elcamino and 67 gto have complete different pedals. I guess my question is, does the push rod for the clutch master have to be straight or can it push on an angle.


----------



## 64highboy (Oct 13, 2018)

Problem solved. I highly recommend bowler. Awesome customer service.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

What was the solution? I'm considering a '64 conversion.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

this is a funny thread


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Waiting to see if it turns into an ElCamino or if it was the ball return.


----------

